# „mod_rewrite“-Modul und Pfadangaben



## kevkev (12. März 2006)

Hi,

Wenn Ich über ModRewrite folgendes anwende:

```
RewriteRule ^test/$                test.php [QSA,L]
```

Komme Ich zwar auf die test.php, aber die ganzen relativen Pfad Angaben funktionieren nicht mehr.

Z.b.:

Bin Ich in folgendem Ordner:
ROOT/

Ich verlinke ein Bild auf:
ROOT/images/bild.jpg

Wenn Ich jetzt aber das aufrufe:
ROOT/test/

Wird zwar die:
ROOT/test.php

aufgerufen, aber das Script versucht von dort das Bild zu laden:
ROOT/test/images/bild.jpg

Soll Ich nun absolute Pfadangaben nutzen oder gibt es einen "Tricky" Trick .

Gruß Kevin


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2006)

Nutze einfach abolute Pfadangaben.


----------



## kevkev (12. März 2006)

Okay, wenns anders nicht geht


----------



## Gumbo (12. März 2006)

Du könntest die Pfadangaben zwar durch PHP oder einer anderen serverseitigen Skriptsprache „intelligent“ machen, das wäre allerdings etwas übertrieben als einfach nur absolute Pfadangaben zu nutzen.


----------

